# Thinking about relocating to Parma



## natajaneen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello my name is Nisa and I'm a chef and a culinary student. I've been thinking about moving to Parma, Italy next year in June. I will be going there next year with my school for nine weeks and take my final exams there as well. I've always wanted to live in Italy, Spain, London or Paris, and now I feel as though this is my chance. 
Especially to give my children a better life and education. We currently live in NJ and it's nothing like it was when I was growing up.

So I would like to know what it's like to live there and raise a family. My children are 17, 15 and 10, and they are very smart and well behaved children. Being a divorcee and a single mother hasn't been easy, but I did a really great job with my children and myself of course....lol. I know I have family in Italy I just don't know where...lol.

I would also love to know where should I start as far as employment in restaurants?
I'm really excited about this and I'm praying that I'm also making the right choice for my family and myself. Thank you so much for any and all of the advice I might get. 
Have a Blessed Day everyone!!


----------



## gabsta26 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Nisa, I have lived near Parma for 13 years. I come from the UK, near Liverpool and lived in big cities til I was nearly 30.
It's a bit backward and provincial here, but if you love food (and you are ready to embrace the idea that no one cooks as well as the Italians) then you will enjoy it here. There's no shortage of restaurants. There's the Accademia Barilla as well, though I believe it's hard to get in.
Sadly, Italy is in the midst of a horrendous recession and unemployment is biting hard here too so think long and hard before moving...I would go back to the UK if I could but I am stuck with a mortgage, a family and no job.
Wish you well with your plans

Gabrielle


----------



## dub79 (May 15, 2012)

Hi there,
me too I've been living here for a few years now and I can tell you, Italy is in the middle of a big recession, so I wouldn't move here without having an employment contract first. It really depends on the salary they offer you, I would also check on the rent you have to pay, bills etc. before moving. Salaries can be quite low compared to other European countries (in a restaurant I would say around 1500 Euro/month?), so if you have to pay rent, bills etc. and maintain 3 children I would think about it very well before moving.

All the best!


----------

